
Donald Trump’s ‘Impenetrable Cybersecurity’ Is Pure Fantasy - chha
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2017/07/donald-trumps-claims-of-impenetrable-cybersecurity-are-pure-fantasy/533064/?single_page=true
======
forgottenacc57
Probably ignorance is a better word than fantasy.

